# Hi, Im Shian. Im from Victoria, Australia.



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

well let me be that first to say hello and welcome to the hf!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Shian!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya from brisbane

megan jones is a great idol to have. i inspire to be like her a little myself :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum! have fun posting!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey hey, don't forget me....Hello and a very warm welcome to the forum. Its nice to hear that you have started and still riding for such a long time.

I am sure you'll be a very important part of this community and if I have ever any problems I am sure you would be able to help as from your vast experience with horses ;-).

Hope you enjoy your stay..

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------

